# I'LL SHOW YOU MINE IF....



## kc5tpy (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello all and Merry Christmas.  Just me and the Missus so no need for a whole bird.













P1000877.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 25, 2013


















P1000880.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 25, 2013






And a good time was had by all.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinuk (Dec 30, 2013)

OK, it was Thanksgiving not Christmas, but we got a couple of T-birds all crisped up in the WSM...













IMG_3569.JPG



__ smokinuk
__ Dec 30, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello.  Good lookin birds.  You certainly win the photograph contest.  I should have checked my photos before eating as they were awful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## trebor (Dec 31, 2013)

I got a smoker for Christmas so didn't get chance to smoke the Turkey but did this Ham on Boxing Day.  Tasted pretty good!













ham.jpg



__ trebor
__ Dec 31, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello Paul.  GREAT looking ham.  We need more info.  Where did you find that and what did you do to it?  Start a thread and share the knowledge.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Welcome.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## trebor (Jan 1, 2014)

It was actually just a shop bought ham which my parents had got for Christmas (I'll go the butchers from now on).  I put on a rub of light brown sugar, funnel seeds, dried sage and garlic cloves.  Bring a complete amateur I could only get the smoker up to 190 degrees for the first few hours smoking it with apple wood, then for the final couple of hours it went up to 220....more luck than judgement that it turned out ok I think!


----------

